# Action Alert: State Patrol Bans Large Bicycle Events



## brookforest (Jan 27, 2005)

This just showed up in my mailbox...


We need your help to overturn the State Patrol's decision to ban popular bike rides in Colorado. Please take a minute and follow the steps below. Together we can overturn this decision and improve safety for bike events. Thanks!!

BIG BIKE EVENTS BANNED!!

The Colorado State Patrol has just added a policy banning the biggest bicycle events in Colorado!! Their new policy:
Limits bicycle and triathlon events to 2,500 riders
The limit can be lowered at any time putting every event at risk
Bicycle tours, races, charity rides, group rides, and triathlons are affected

WHAT YOU CAN DO

Follow these four steps at: www.BicycleColorado.org/to/petition
ADD YOUR NAME: Sign the petition to overturn this damaging policy.
GET OUT THE WORD: Please send this email to other bicyclists. We can only win this issue with a huge outcry.
USE YOUR VOICE: Send an email/fax/call State Patrol Chief Mark Trostel asking him to reverse this policy and include bicyclists in discussions regarding bike events.
STRENGTHEN THE EFFORT: Bicycle Colorado is here to lead this campaign and protect bicyclists' rights but this campaign is going to require long hours and extra resources. We need your financial support to overturn this bike ban.
Take Action Now...

SAFETY HAS NO LIMITS

The State Patrol says that they are using this ban to “ensure safety.” But a random cap does not address safety of bicyclists. Safety is based on good event planning, educated bicyclists, traffic management plans, safe roads, and law-abiding motorists. A well-run event can be safe for 10,000 bicyclists and a poorly-run event can be unsafe for 100 riders.
The 2,500 cap is subjective and may be changed at any time by the State Patrol. If tomorrow they decide that 500 is a “safer” number, amazing rides are at risk like Elephant Rock, Triple Bypass, Ride the Rockies, MS 150, Iron Horse Classic, Courage Classic, Bicycle Tour of Colorado, Tour de Cure, Mount Evans Hill Climb, and on and on.
Colorado’s largest bicycle event, The Elephant Rock, reports having only one car-bike crash in nineteen years. This fact strongly questions bicyclist safety as the reason for this ban. Is this the bicycle-friendly Colorado you want?
Take Action Now...

BAD POLICY DECISION

Keep in mind that the State Patrol officers are heroes to bicyclists. They cite unsafe drivers and provide emergency assistance. But this is a bad policy decision which they need to reverse. Bicyclists, event promoters, state bicycle planners, businesses, and event sponsors were excluded from behind-the- scenes meetings on this policy.

TAKE ACTION NOW

We formally asked the State Patrol to reverse their decision and they declined. Now is the time to act. With the holiday season here, we may be strapped by a small outcry because people are too busy to act. Apathy could let this ban stay in place. Take action today and protect your right to bicycle. Together we can end bike bans and build a bicycle- friendly Colorado.


----------



## cbass94 (May 19, 2004)

That's too bad that they're trying to put a cap on all events. Can out of staters that might still ride in some of these events sign the petition too?


----------



## D-Town (Aug 22, 2004)

*Everyone should petition*



cbass94 said:


> That's too bad that they're trying to put a cap on all events. Can out of staters that might still ride in some of these events sign the petition too?


Cycling groups are encouraging everyone to petition and email the State Patrol. The above link should take you to the petition and email address. Even if you don't live in CO, it wouldn't hurt to sign up and send an email in protest. One of the grounds cited for opposing the ban is that it hurts CO tourism (and charity events trying to raise money and awareness). 

The more voices in opposition to this, the better. If this takes hold, it could spread to other cities too.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Is there a link to the actual policy from the State? Bicycle Colorado is obviously taking an emotional stance on the issue, but I'd rather be able to read the policy and make my own decision. They don't provide a link or even a copy of the written policy. Mmmmmmm.

I'm a little leary of this. They don't state what their petitions says, only to sign it and they ask for financial support at the same time. Is this just a propoganda for raising money at the end of the year?


----------



## Fat Rider (Feb 5, 2005)

*The policy is as they state it.*



KJohnson said:


> Is there a link to the actual policy from the State? Bicycle Colorado is obviously taking an emotional stance on the issue, but I'd rather be able to read the policy and make my own decision. They don't provide a link or even a copy of the written policy. Mmmmmmm.
> 
> I'm a little leary of this. They don't state what their petitions says, only to sign it and they ask for financial support at the same time. Is this just a propoganda for raising money at the end of the year?


The links on the bicycle colorado website show the new permit application. The application states the limit of 2500 riders.

TJ


----------



## zebulon (Jun 2, 2004)

*iNCLUDE ME IN!!!*

This will be the end of many events. I would say it is safer to be in a group than as a individual rider, for both drivers and cyclist. Where is the Patrols logic? Where is the evidence? Is this for some other reason? 

I've emailed my entire family,and working on friends to sign the petition. 

Are we to say good bye to Triple Bypass or Elephant Rock? I am not ready!


----------



## DaveN (Jun 25, 2005)

I signed the petition and wrote to the State Patrol. I thought I'd include the text of the response I received from the public affairs office. They make a point about this policy not applying in incorporated cities, but I'm not sure what that really leaves out....

===================

Dear concerned citizen: 

We have recently received your email/letter regarding our new policy to cap the number of participants to 2,500 per timed special events on State highways. 

The principal reason for this action is to ensure the safety of cyclists and motorists as they continue to share more time on Colorado's roadways. We must also have a span of control that is beneficial to the participants, members of the motoring public, and our agency. After numerous consultations with civic leaders and cyclists (racing and tourists) in and around the metro area, and knowing what our own limitations are concerning safe escorts for special events, we have concluded a cap of 2,500 participants meets the needs of those who regulate and promote most cycling tours and races. As our resources are based on the number of registered participants, and as the number of unregistered riders continues to increase, a breakdown in safety occurs, which we will not compromise. 

Please note that this policy does not pertain to events in incorporated cities. This policy punishes no entity, as promoters are not limited in the number of events they wish to sponsor. With the exception of two events in Colorado that are run on Colorado highways, the rest of the races and tours have a cap limit or number of registered participants that is below the threshold of 2,500. 

Thank you for your correspondence. We look forward to continuing our support of cycling and other outdoor recreation activities in Colorado, and hope you will do your part to promote safe riding. 

Should you have any further questions/comments, please contact the Colorado State Patrol Public Affairs Office at: [email protected]. 
===========================


----------



## DaveN (Jun 25, 2005)

Well, it appears that the ban has been delayed for one year: http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/local/article/0,1299,DRMN_15_4285154,00.html


----------

